# Water Sprites out of control!



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

These guys are huge. Each plant is like a foot in diameter. When the plant is left floating, it grows two different types of leaves. The one above the water is long and spiky while the ones below are round and stubby. Check out how high above the water some of the leaves are! They're growing out of the back of my tank.

































Check out how high above the water some of the leaves are! They're growing out of the back of my tank.


----------



## Glooty-Us-Maximus (May 13, 2004)

God DAMN man thats awesome. Water sprites grow like weeds once they get some sun.
The ones you gave me are doing great.


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

That looks so dope, bet tank maintenance is a bitch and ahalf tho. Can we get some pics of your p's in there, I bet they're dark as hell!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Nice looking plants you got there
















I have also noticed mine grow both kinds of leaves like yours also,but mine are buried in the substrate


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

one of mine is starting to go crazy now, it grew atleast 6 or 7" in the past week


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Thats freekin nutz! Must be hard to maintain!


----------



## 1piranhaman (Apr 21, 2004)

if it gets to out of control, send me some. pleaseeeeee


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

1piranhaman said:


> if it gets to out of control, send me some. pleaseeeeee


 Send me some too....







That shiznit looks tight!!!


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I want some!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

...you can always trim them....


----------

